# Justin Bieber engaged to Hailey Baldwin



## cabeju (Aug 3, 2018)

Justin Bieber will soon be a married man but not with Selena Gomez! This weekend, the singer of 'Sorry' got engaged with Hailey Baldwin with whom he has been in a relationship for only a few weeks after having already been there in the past. Bieb's has confirmed the news yesterday and it is the turn of the model to speak on the subject with a beautiful statement.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2018)

Which one is which?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

What could go wrong.


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

Ho hum. Earth shaking news...not.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Funny how male fashion changes.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't know them, but I wish them the best of luck. I hope their future together is a happy one.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Who? And to whom?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, they look a bit absent-minded themselves anyway, don´t they?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I WANT HIS NEW ALBUM I DON'T EVEN REMEMBER A SONG FROM PURPOSE FORGET HAILEY SING NOW


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> Funny how male fashion changes.


I want to know who does his hair. It looks like the work of the lady who chops up my locks with a weedwhacker at Supercuts/Great Clips/whatever the place is.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)




----------

